# Sellling on mercadolibre



## MakeADifference

Hello all I wanted to know is there a way to selling on mercadolibre while still living in the US. I plan on moving to mexico not so far into the future, already ahve a house over there. Wanted to know if anyone knew if there was a way to sell while living in the US. I know shipping can be a hassle, but the items would all fit in a small envelope and are not of much value. Thanks for any help, greatly appreciated


----------



## Isla Verde

MakeADifference said:


> Hello all I wanted to know is there a way to selling on mercadolibre while still living in the US. I plan on moving to mexico not so far into the future, already ahve a house over there. Wanted to know if anyone knew if there was a way to sell while living in the US. I know shipping can be a hassle, but the items would all fit in a small envelope and are not of much value. Thanks for any help, greatly appreciated


I don't have an answer to your question, but I would suggest trying to sell things in the US, where you're bound to get more money for them than you would in Mexico.


----------



## Caribbean Cat

I am in agreement with Isla Verde. By the time you barter down your price and ship them to Mexico, you are liable to be in the negative. It's "Garage Sale" season in the U.S., and if you look around, I bet you could find more items to sell!


----------



## makaloco

MercadoLibre is multinational, as seen on their home page: Bienvenidos a MercadoLibre
But if you click on the US option, it directs you to ebay. I guess that tells you something.


----------



## mes1952

The problem with selling online in Mexico is that the majority of Mexicans are still not connected to the internet since internet is expensive compared to the U.S. so to even consider the above you would have to focus on specific areas of Mexico with money where people are online. If you've done any research you've probably already discovered that Mexicans do not buy much online due to high shipping charges and not very technologically savy.


----------



## MakeADifference

Thanks for the great responses.

I have done the research it is still more profitable to sell in mexcio then here even after adding an extra 20-30 shipping charge. And at the same time will still be cheaper then what they go for in Mexico.

I understand that poor internet usgae can be a neg factor. But im sure there is a good amount that does have internet. Im mostly targeting DF. I also understand about the homepage and clicking on US takes you to ebay, ebay owns or has a big investment in it. I know you have to have a bank account as well as mexican address. 

So my next question if anyone knows is if i can use my family members address and i guess be a 2 man team. They use thier info and i ship for them

Once again i apprecite


----------



## yossarianb52

I've looked into this myself and honestly the shipping times seemed to be the biggest hassle. If you can find a consistent way to get things to you QUICKLY, then you should be good to go. I've noticed that certain things items are almost a 100% mark up here (in Mexico city) and are only worse outside.


----------



## roadrunner_gt23

I read your comment. I was wondering if you had been able to use MercadoLibre, I live in the USA and wanted to sell to Mexico. You think is posible?


----------



## Isla Verde

roadrunner_gt23 said:


> I read your comment. I was wondering if you had been able to use MercadoLibre, I live in the USA and wanted to sell to Mexico. You think is posible?


I would imagine it depends on what you want to sell. Clothes would be a big no-no because of huge import duties imposed by the Mexican government. Many clothing catalogue companies in the US (for example, Lands' End) won't ship to Mexico because of this situation.


----------



## roadrunner_gt23

So it is possible , I just have to look into exportations and importations arguments.
Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

roadrunner_gt23 said:


> So it is possible , I just have to look into exportations and importations arguments.
> Thanks!


Arguments?


----------



## chicois8

I am so curious as to what this poster is trying to sell..........


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Arguments?


Probably a spelling checker substituting for "arrangements".


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Probably a spelling checker substituting for "arrangements".


Down with stupid spell-check!


----------



## roadrunner_gt23

*Argument*



Isla Verde said:


> Arguments?


Yes, because is always argumentative as to what is been prohibited or not. Is not completely and fully described or clear. I been reading the NAFTA regulations and they are kinda vague.


----------

